# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  حذف حساب جوجل اكونت من جهاز selecline S4S5IN3G

## soltacom

salem 
comment supprimer compte google selecline S4S5IN3G version android 5.1 
merci d avance

----------


## samir gutta

MERCIIIIIIIIII

----------


## احمد سيف الدين

حبايبي والله ناس المنتدي

----------

